# passion flower



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

I have heard a lot about this and how it is good for anxiety...has anyone ever tried it?


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I just got some. Doesn't do anything for me, but I've heard some people say it helps them.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

I've smoked it before, but it didn't do anything.

I have also tried passion flower tea, and although it tasted good, i didn't see any difference after it.


----------

